# Nigerian sells for $10400!



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 28, 2017)

Old Mountain Farm Brainstorm sold for $10400 at the 2017 ADGA Convention!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2017)

We are watching it too!
No way is any goat worth that.
Just nuts.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2017)

They'll be counting his sperm out one by one.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 28, 2017)

At least he wasn't $50,000. A Boer goat recently sold for more than that!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 28, 2017)

He was a lovely buck with a lovely pedigree. I hope he does well for his new owner.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 28, 2017)

How did the Majenli La Mancha do ?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 28, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> He was a lovely buck with a lovely pedigree. I hope he does well for his new owner.


Do you know who bought him ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2017)

Baymule said:


> They'll be counting his sperm out one by one.






OneFineAcre said:


> How did the Majenli La Mancha do ?


I think she was like 3 grand

The Here Be Goats doe is the one I would have loved to bid on- I can't believe she only sold for $2100... She is so gorgeously dairy! And an A/A for casien. I just was drooling over her.

Right when she came on and I was so excited my daggone computer shut off! We got it back up but dang.

I liked the other Nigie doe better


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> At least he wasn't $50,000. A Boer goat recently sold for more than that!



I saw that auction! He was a beast!
No way- no how if if I had crazy money- would I spend that much on a goat.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 28, 2017)

I should have been placing bets! I have been telling SBC for months that this buck would be the high seller.
I was guessing he'd be around $10,000. 

OMF has beautiful animals. I loved their herd before they became the new craze since nationals. 
They have done a great job and I'm happy for them! 

No way I'd pay that for a goat though. They are still livestock.
Livestock will be dead stock at one point or another, and I would be the one to have a goat stuck by lightning 

Hope he does his new owners proud.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 28, 2017)

It does make me feel pretty good when my goat was GCH and a Hidden palms doe was standing behind you at RGCH.


----------



## rosti (Oct 29, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> How did the Majenli La Mancha do ?



She went for $2900 to someone in NY. She was beautiful and I'm gonna keep track of her to maybe buy kids from in the future.

 I had the opportunity to attend the sale for the first time, and will post full results later.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2017)

rosti said:


> She went for $2900 to someone in NY. She was beautiful and I'm gonna keep track of her to maybe buy kids from in the future.
> 
> I had the opportunity to attend the sale for the first time, and will post full results later.



Majenli is just down the road from us so we get to see their goats often. They have a lot of goats!   A week or two ago they were offering a few doelings on FB... they may have something available.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 29, 2017)

rosti said:


> She went for $2900 to someone in NY. She was beautiful and I'm gonna keep track of her to maybe buy kids from in the future.
> 
> I had the opportunity to attend the sale for the first time, and will post full results later.


That is cool! 

I own a buck out of a spotlight sale doe (Tempo Kim). He is also a half sibling to Cleopatra (Jewel's dam).


----------



## rosti (Oct 29, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Majenli is just down the road from us so we get to see their goats often. They have a lot of goats!   A week or two ago they were offering a few doelings on FB... they may have something available.



I don't need or have the money for a Lamancha right now. Sometime, sometime...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 29, 2017)

You know I love Nigies but its a little crazy what people are paying for them for no real commercial purpose


----------



## TAH (Oct 29, 2017)

I could never justify paying that much for a goat!

I am having a hard time justify getting goats from Lookout Point Ranch.... 800-1000 per head. (not on top of shipping).
That is if we can even ever have goats in Alaska.  (I'll start another thread about this!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 29, 2017)

TAH said:


> That is if we can even ever have goats in Alaska.  (I'll start another thread about this!



You might have to put up two fences and have any goats tested but you'll be fine. I really think that this is a lot of hysteria and over-hyped. I read the proposal and no where does it say that no one can own sheep or goats. And if you don't live near Dall Sheep habitat the permit will be issued online with no stipulations.


----------



## rosti (Oct 30, 2017)

Personally, I think it's silly to spend so much on a goat(one only about 30 pounds, no less), but whatever. It's a free country, and if you have that much extra money to spend on something you really want, go for it. 
In a sense, it's relative too-my family thinks I'm crazy if I spend anymore than $200 for a goat or a dog. That's only a start if I want good stock!


----------



## greybeard (Oct 30, 2017)

I've read of several bulls sold for 6 figures. They make it up in semen sales I suppose, but even at $150/pop, it will take a lot of straws.
Sometimes, I think it's a case of no or very little actual/real money changing hands, just bidding and an exchange of livestock valued at the amt of the high bid.

bull sells for $600,000

And when you get into equines, you're talking really BIG money!
http://abc13.com/society/rock-star-of-the-horse-world-calls-houston-home/1942187/


----------



## DesertDawn (Nov 1, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Do you know who bought him ?


 Karyl Dronen of Body Shops Dairy  Goats in MN.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 1, 2017)

DesertDawn said:


> Karyl Dronen of Body Shops Dairy  Goats in MN.


Yea I had since seen that on the ADGA website.

I have 5 straws of semen from another buck they own.  Pholia Farm Buck Finn.


----------



## DesertDawn (Nov 1, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Yea I had since seen that on the ADGA website.
> 
> I have 5 straws of semen from another buck they own.  Pholia Farm Buck Finn.



Nice! I heard other folks getting giddy it was them because they collect. I guess a good way of getting your $$ back. With a $10,400 purchase, I'll bet those straws are going to be pricey!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 1, 2017)

They bought Buck Finn at the spotlight sale too.
I seem to recall he sold in the $3000 range.
I think we paid $50 per straw.


----------



## DesertDawn (Nov 1, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> They bought Buck Finn at the spotlight sale too.
> I seem to recall he sold in the $3000 range.
> I think we paid $50 per straw.



Do you do your own AI or do you get help from a vet?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 1, 2017)

DesertDawn said:


> Do you do your own AI or do you get help from a vet?



We actually haven't even done any of our own yet.
We got the tank to have some of our bucks collected for preservation.
And, one buck we own Capra Gia kept some of the semen to market, and we have sold a few of those straws.

My wife AI'd some other peoples with some of the semen from our bucks.  She did two does and both settled so she is 100% so far.

I think we are going to try at least one of ours this fall.


----------



## DesertDawn (Nov 1, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> We actually haven't even done any of our own yet.
> We got the tank to have some of our bucks collected for preservation.
> And, one buck we own Capra Gia kept some of the semen to market, and we have sold a few of those straws.
> 
> ...



I just went to You Tube to see how it's done. Ehm, eeeeekkkk!


----------



## Wispy55 (Nov 1, 2017)

HI everyone, it is all well and good to sell an animal at that price but what does it do for the industry as a whole?  Most people that raise livestock do it for the meat or milk they supply. Who could justify butchering a 10,400 dollar goat, even after many years of service. 
Has raising animals become a designer industry?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 1, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I think she was like 3 grand
> 
> The Here Be Goats doe is the one I would have loved to bid on- I can't believe she only sold for $2100... She is so gorgeously dairy! And an A/A for casien. I just was drooling over her.
> 
> ...



She is very nice. We saw her in person in June when we bought a yearling from Kelly. 

She repeated the breeding this year and she ships you know. 

I watched it on Kelly's FB live feed. Gotta love free! 

I've seen the Hidden Palms doeling too. Last year Danielle bought a bred doe from her last year and we kept her buckling since he's unrelated to our stock so we have a Hidden palms Nigee buck. 

While I would not pay 10,000 for a buck- I think it's great when the price of livestock is closer to reflecting the care, time and money put in.


----------

